# what have been your past pets



## Turtle Rescue (Feb 5, 2007)

well just after seeing what you have bread or kept in the past.
i used to breed and hand rear parots(every thing from conures to macaws)also bearded dragons for the pet trade,this was my main work for over 10 years.now i just rescue and rehome turtles:no1: i also have breed dobermans for 13 years now.so what about every one else


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

hmmm bread rats, by acident, my dad has bred weimaraner's twice! he has a bitch and dog, and has had 2 litters, maybe 3 this yearanyway thats about it! and my mum has bread horses around 9 years ago.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

A shetland pony and 5 guinea pigs :grin1: pmsl


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

ive never bred anything but i always had dogs,usually rescue dogs so no particular breed but the tend to sway towards staffs:smile:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ive kept so many different reptiles over the past 16-17 years, some common, some rare or unusual and after all these years i went back to two of the most common reptiles avaliable, corns and royals(plus a couple more):lol2: and never been happier


Apart from normal rabbits and guinea pigs(the kids), the only other thing we kept were sphinx rats, but not sure if that was the correct name, but that was the one given to us, bald as anything:lol2:


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

Myself in the past :smile:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

past pets *takes a deep breat*

ferrets used to rescue them had a lot at one time
mice
hamsters
tropical fish (still keep and breed)
horses
dogs (still breed labs)
guniea pigs
proper pigs
chickens
ducks
pheseants

and now i rescue and rehome terrapins and keep dogs, mice, chipmunks, birds, fish, snakes and lizards i like to have a full house


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

Kept moorish geckos, skinks and a 16ft burmese in the past


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

I've kept a rough green snake. She was the most beautiful snake I've ever kept. Her back was a lush green and her belly was bright yellow.I'm sure I have some pictures on the pc.
Sadly, I haven't bred anything (though I think my beardie is gravid).:smile:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i used to breed gerbils... and supplied a pet shop somewhere in Luton (it was years ago) 
i had 2 king charles spaniels, a red eared terrapin, a cockatiel, about 20 ferrets, rats, cats... whatever people gave me! 

when i was younger i never paid for pets... i always took in pets that my mates were bored of... i was always allowed to have them, as long as i didn't have to pay for them! 

sami


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

God let me think.....

Kept the usual Hamsters, Guinea pigs, Rabbits, tonnes of tropical fish, Tropical crabs, singapore shimp, SEA MONKEYS! 2 golden retrievers, Still got some massive Japanese Koi and other big cold water fish...

Now breed Cresteds and keep WTFs. May be breeding Gargoyle geckos too soon


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Obviously some of these i still keep. (cats, beardies, fence lizard, etc)

chickens, 
cats, 
leopard geckos,
african clawed geckos,
some small skink species,
rabbit,
cuban knight anole,
western fence lizards,
Tropical night lizards,
pictus geckos,
dwarf sungazer lizards,
woodlice...lol,
hatchling corn snake (sadly died, was a non-feeder, only had him a week and was a secret from my sis, it was'nt ment to be,  )
tortoise (horsfield),
collared lizard,
beardies (had a female that died),
red head agamas,

hope i did'nt forget any others. o.0


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

since leaving home ive had;ermmm let me think;

staff 
rotty
skinks
iggy
corn snake
birds x2
x wife
cats
kidz x 3
and now im married again and now have 2 bd's!!!!!

:lol2:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

er........ altogether?
skippy, felix, amber, sooty, ginger,tiddles, marmalade, pepsi, disel,marmite,neo ,baileys,badger,big mole,little mole, fish,chips,bugs,bonnie,clyde..i think thats it..all cats

then...
honey, loopy, nutty noodles nibbly houdini,nibbles 1, nibbles 2, fluffy,houdini, all hamsters

freddie and cookie the ferrets

bob, wiggles, wiggles 2, wonda, ratchet... snakes

freda and ermintrude the frogs

100s of stick insects

levi, sheba,scruffy,seren, sammy, llew ...all dogs

brandy and domino the rabbits

gussie the guinea pig

nipper the cockatiel

polly the parrotfish and her assorted friends

i think thats it.....

oh and soon another two snakes some sticks and some millies


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

uhm right.......

guinea pigs
rabbits
hamsters
mice
rats
pigs 
german sheperds
hienz dogs
cats
cyprus poodle
green anoles
corn snake
green tree frog
whites tree frogs
fire bellied toads
yellow bellied toads
iguana
water dragon
freckled monitor
whiptails 
beardies dragon
leaf insects
common frogs
field mouse
crow
stout
pheasant
quail
fish

im a hundred percent theres lots more but i can't think :| 
i find them and have to bring them back hehe
looked after millions of others too :smile:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Had a cat so far for 16 years. and he's still acting like a kitten lol.
had 2 other cats, but both died at young age  one run over, one health problem.
had a snake years ago. 
had fish.
had hamsters.


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

Over the years I have had:

Horses (1 purebred connemara and one welsh cob X)
Dogs (2 crossbreeds, cocker spaniel, lab, rough collie, chihuahua)
Sheep 
Hens/Bantams (rhode island reds, orpingtons, welsummers, wyandottes, leghorns, silkies, light sussex, and a multitude of x-breeds!) 
Cockatiels
Finches (zebra and bengalese)
Quail
Canaries
Rabbits
Guinea Pigs
Gerbils
Hamsters
Rats (dumbo, top eared, bald, LOL)
Jirds
Boa constrictors (common, argentine, hogg isle) 
Pythons (royal, carpet, blood) 
Western hognose
Goldfish
Stick insects

Phew! At the moment I have 6 rats and 40+ guinea pigs :lol2:


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Stick insects (until the childhood scarring incident where my cat decided to start munching on them)
One Cat
One Attack rabbit
Several Hamsters (not sure how many, suspect parents of replacing dead ones with identical looking live ones)
Several suicidal tank-leaping goldfish (again not sure how many, see above...)
ratties


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

u wanna be carful of that attack rabit jesus u never no when thell turn and grow to a huge siz and suckle on the very blood of the house plants u have
mwhahahahaha
dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

iguanas,cali king,corns,african house snake,geckos,chameleon,beardies,alligator snapper turtle,2 soft shell turtles,bloodsucker lizard,burms,boas,royals,amazon tree boas,piranah,god loads...cant think of any more off top of head!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I really miss keeping cats!! But my German Shepherd would eat them.

I also used to show Shetland Sheepdogs.

Not going to list the reptiles I've kept over the years, my brain is too lazy to attempt to remember them.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

You asked for it! 

Keep now - 
1.1 Texas Rat Snakes
1.1 Trinket Snakes
1.1 Bismarck Pythons
1.1 Royal Pythons
1.0 Dumerils Boa
0.1 Corn Snake
0.2 Japanese Rat Snakes
1.0 Bronzeback
0.1 Mexican Black King
1.0 Common Boa
1.1 Blue Beauties
1.2 African House Snakes
1.1 Pictus Geckos
11 Tarantulas
1 Desert Hairy Scorpion
2 Chubby Bullfrogs
1 Red Back Salamander
1.0 Mudpuppy
1.1 Xenopus
4 Weather Loach
2.2 Dwarf Yellow Head Geckos
2 Dwarf Sand Geckos
1 Occelated Skink
2.3 African Pygmy Mice and Babies
6.16 Mice and babies
3 Unidentified Frogs
1.0 Horned Frog

and have had in the past - 
Eastern Collared Lizards, Axolotyls, Fire Bellied Newts, Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, African Pygmy Dormice, Harvest Mice, Rats, Jerboas, Arabian Spiny Mice, Egyptian Spiny Mice, Multimammate Mice, Gerbils (56 adults at one point!), Pallid Gerbils, Rats, Asian Starlings, Parsons Finches, Lineolated Parrotlets, Diamond Dove, Fish (from high end Fancy Goldfish to both common and rare Tropical, Marine fish, Corals and other inverts - I had 14 fish tanks at one point, and they were always changing), Columbian Rainbow Boas, Giant African Land Snails (A. achtinia and fulicia), Leaf Insects, Mantids and a brief stay from an elderly cat until it passed away...

I'm absolutley positive I've missed some!
In fact, pretty much the only pet I've not had is a dog!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

ok past and current pets XD

Gerbils
Harvest mice
Mice
Ferrets
Syrian hamsters
Russian hamsters
Lion head rabbits
Guinea pigs
Tropical fish
Pond fish
European tree frogs
Emperor scorpion
Praying mantis
Leaf insects
Stick insects
Chilian rose tarantula
Mexican redleg tarantula
Pink toe tarantula
Mexican red knee tarantula
Cats
Trans pecos rat snakes
Californian king snake
Sinaloan milk snake
Bearded dragons
Crested newts
African clawed toads
Shrimp
Hedgehog
Worms
Ants
Giant African land snails
Snails

Ehh......... think that is it -ponders-


If i think of any others ill get back to you

Bred:
Lion head rabbits
Trans pecos rat snakes
Russian hamsters
Mollys (fish)
And another type of fish that where really hard to breed >.< they kept digging burrows and laying the eggs, and they guarded them but the siamese fighting fish kept eating them >.<


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

god and i thought i had a lot of pets
now
1 dog
4 cats
2 rats
2 guinea pigs
2 mice
1 hamster
and stuff in sig

Had
rabbit
more rats, mice, hamsters
gerbils(when kid)
cockatiels
Ferrets
tropical fish


I think thats it
apologies to any animals I may have forgotten


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

dargos mom said:


> god and i thought i had a lot of pets
> now
> 1 dog
> 4 cats
> ...


<3 you have more than me now...... when my mums boyfriend moved in he got rid of nearly all our pets -sobs-

He got rid of the 5 cats, 3 snakes, 4 guinea pigs, 13 mice and 12 hammies 

EDIT: oh and 2 tarantulas


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

12 rats(i bred), chickens, scorpions, anoles, wild rabbit, rooks, feild mice, crows, sparrows, cats, hamsters, fish

ALOT!!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

:lol2: this is fun,
horse
pony
chinchillas
shelties,my dad still has one
gerbils
rabbits
hamster
cats
mice
fish
...............think thats it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Way to many to even start to list....
My mum was a vet nurse and now owns a community farm so between us we have rescued everything from donkeys to kittens, loads of exotics, small mammals and even a hedgehog  Never had a dog tho


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

More or less time ordered

*Cats
*Mice
*Gerbils
Hamsters
Ants
Fish
Goldfish
pondfish
Oscars
*central american cichlids (about 5 species)
Osphrenemus gourami
Clarius catfish
various plecostomus
tropical community fish
love birds
barn owl
Brachypelma smithi
whites tree frog
African clawed toads
garter snakes
*corn snakes
*Baird's ratsnakes
Trans pecos rat snakes
yellow ratsnake
russian ratsnake
*children's pythons
*carpet pythons
royal pythons
budgies
Probably more that I've forgotten

Now

carpet pythons
bredl's pythons
Grammostola rosea
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma boehmi
Chilobrachys fasciatus
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
lasiodora parahybana


----------



## -Solo- (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a common buzzard last year. Not exactly a pet but im a Bird guy and will be getting another when i have time to train one.







Thats him.. Miss him =[


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

The list is endless lol I have bred:
Rats
degus
rabbits
mice
gerbils
jack russells
poodles 
chinchillas
jirds
cockatiels
budgies

And have kept:
ferret (for a few days till it attacked me it was found in someones bedroom)
All sort of lizards including
geckoes 
agamas
mountain horned dragons
water dragons
various types of frogs including
red eyed green tree frogs 
whites tree frogs 
flying frogs
european toads

And thats just what i can think of off the top of my head sure there are more


----------



## Jonka (Feb 14, 2008)

Have bred:
Budgies
Lovebirds
Lories
Assorted parakeets
Rotties
Neapolitan Mastiffs
Ferrets
Bulldogs (still breed these)


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Ornamental Pheasants over the years;

Temminck's Tragopans
Satyr Tragopans
Himalayan Monal
Gray's Peacock
Palawan Peacock
Swinhoe's
Edward's
Humes Bar-Tailed
Siamese Fire-Backs
Mikado's
Golden's
Yellow Golden's
Lady Amherst's
Blue Eared
Brown Eared

Then there's the reptiles;

Blood and Ball Pythons
Leopard Gecko's
Bearded Dragons
Panther Chameleons


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

altogether

hamsters
mice
rats
gerbils
terrapins
fishies (tropical and coldwater)
Dog
wabbits

now its:
Dog
Corn snake x2
Leopard Gecko
Royal 
Western Hoggie
Texas Rat 

...although after September 13th (guess what that is ) the list is likely to quadruple :lol2:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

ummm

dogs
cats
hampsters
mice
tropical fish
goldfish
chipmunks
chickens
ducks
cockatoos
parakeets
budgies
doves
rabbits
guinea pigs
burm
leopard gecko
bearded dragon 
neon day geckos

im sure im missing something out here but we have had more than one of all of these apart from the burm and the cockatoo lol


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I used to breed crested, agouti, tri-coloured guinea pigs.

Also dwarf lop rabbits. Mainly chinchilla, albino and a few others.

Also kept

cats, hamsters, had a few differn't breeds of dogs.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Had in the past-
2x Garter snakes - Peter & teddy bear by the sea.
Great dane - Bodie.
2x Gerbils.
4x Hamsters - Gizzmo, houdini, bubbles & nibbles.
?x Ferrets - Fattso & merlin, bartleby & loki, and lots more unnamed ones. Also bred them.
Barn owl - Tyto.
6x dogs - Black lab Emma, Springer Vicky, Terrier x Sasha, Patterdale Lauren, GSD's Ria & Buddy.
3x Rats - Ratty, William & Gary.
8x Goldfish - All named.
9x Chickens.
5x Guinea pigs - Kiara, Kuvu, George, Piglet & Eeyore.Really miss them but it's only things i've found i'm allergic to!
1x Dwarf lop eared rabbit - Flossy or as i named her evil bitch bunny.
Rescued 2 hedgehogs and lots of birds including a swift.
Think that's everything.

Have now-
3x Leopard geckos - Ekko, Bandit & Loki.
2x Dogs - Staffy x collie Bailey, Patterdale Jack.
1x Chile rose - Charlotte in couple of days.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

In this order -

Gold fish
Guinea Pigs
Rabbits
Rats
Snake
Lizard
more Snakes
Ts
Scorpions
Guinea Pigs + Rabbit
Next on list - Budgies


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

kids ??? lol does that count,

othere than that nothing


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

13 ducks
rabbit
rats
Tropical fish
albino african clawed toads
fire bellied newts
indian stickies
plains garter snake
checkered garter snake
leopard geckos (10 or so)
Moorish geckos
Day geckos
Palm geckos
leopard lizard
star agama
various T's (t pruriens, h lividim, g cala, a avic, a purpurea)
Emperor scorps 

currently have 
see my sig 


Only thing I ever intended to breed was emperor scorpions and leos.
The leos weren't to be and my big female scorp died before her babies first moult


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

ive had over past few years, horses,cockatiels,dogs,chickens,ducks,geese,tropical+freshwater fish,budgies,doves,pigeons,canaries,finches,sparrows,hamsters,guinea pigs,rabbits,geckos,owls,harris hawks


----------

